# Compile from source if binary unavailable



## jlixfeld (Oct 24, 2011)

Is there any simple hook to install a package and all it's dependencies using *pkg_add -r* unless a package doesn't exist, in which case use ports and install from source?

I always thought that pkg_add had hooks to do that, but looking again, it seems that it does not


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2011)

Both ports-mgmt/portupgrade and ports-mgmt/portmaster can do it.


----------

